# New reverb from Izotope - Neoverb



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2020)

Just stumbled across this. Looks like Exponential Audio has been acquired by Izotope. *Neoverb* sounds pretty amazing!

The video seems to have gone offline, even on their site.
There is a comparison between *Sonible Smartverb and Neoverb*


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks interesting. I like sonible's smart reverb because it does such a good job blending with the source. I came across a vid comparing the two. Seems to blend well like the sonible one, has a very rich sound too. I'll probably get it at some point. I like how it can work with other Izotope plug ins to unmask it.

I'm hoping the next gen of neutron will take advantage of the cross communications of different plugins on different tracks even more. Once I upgrade my new computer this year, I'll be able to put single instances of reverbs like this on tracks without a worry. 

Tempted to trial it, but I'm not paying $200 for it right now so I'll just wait. I definitely want this reverb though.


----------



## BNRSound (Oct 1, 2020)

Video is private. Weird, considering they are currently selling it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2020)

They have something to show us tomorrow. if it is a new Reverb, I wonder if they can beat LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms.


----------



## BNRSound (Oct 1, 2020)

Downloaded the trial. Pretty neat so far.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 1, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Looks interesting. I like sonible's smart reverb because it does such a good job blending with the source. I came across a vid comparing the two. Seems to blend well like the sonible one, has a very rich sound too. I'll probably get it at some point. I like how it can work with other Izotope plug ins to unmask it.
> 
> I'm hoping the next gen of neutron will take advantage of the cross communications of different plugins on different tracks even more. Once I upgrade my new computer this year, I'll be able to put single instances of reverbs like this on tracks without a worry.
> 
> Tempted to trial it, but I'm not paying $200 for it right now so I'll just wait. I definitely want this reverb though.


If you have any isotope product it is £85





VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music


VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music Plugins from Pluginboutique




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 1, 2020)

I suspect it's the R4 engine with new UI to do different things with it. But purely a guess based on the sound. I like the end result better than smart:reverb, but, no surprise, since I R4 is probably my favorite reverb (or tied). I just wonder if I'd be spending $99 for a new UI on a reverb I already have... but.... I'm leaning toward "Yes".

I installed the demo from Pluginboutique since the iZotope link went to a different program. Their links are messed up right now.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 2, 2020)

Well it does have a reverb assistant , so it must be good.  We shall see. I'll have to wait until the release of Music Production Suite 4 to see if it's included in that. Edit: I went to the site and it is part of MPS4.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 2, 2020)

I've only spent < 30min with it - will do more this weekend. It sounds good to me. I wish the sonible UI direction had this engine, though it's not like the iZotope UI is bad by any means (the UI is a little small).

One question I have to ask is: is the convenience worth the $99 vs. just lining up two reverbs and an EQ in a chain? For instance, no Exponential plate sounds as good to be as Transatlantic Plate that I have, so I tried EQ > TA > EQ > R4 > EQ using a couple of the numbers the iZotope plugin generated so I could compare them, without obsessing over the details. The chain took a LOT longer to set up, but also sounded better in the end, primarily in the more enveloping, "3d" tails thanks to the TA plate.

On the flip side, with 3 in one and the EQ in one plugin, it opens the door for automation....

I'm still tempted at $99. I wouldn't pay more than that, though.


----------



## IFM (Oct 2, 2020)

This might be the new final reverb I've been looking for...time to check it out.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 2, 2020)

Off topic, but regarding playful plates: Denise Audio also just today released a new plate. I rather like their God Mode and Perfect Room plugins, and their UIs in general.


----------



## Philip Vasta (Oct 2, 2020)

I keep thinking I want a new reverb plugin, but then I demo them and think... I can get more than close enough with Native Instruments/Softube RC48. Neoverb does look nice though, and probably good of you don't already have something.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Again, I think the Exponential reverbs are better than most, which automatically - for me - puts this reverb pretty high on the list, since it leverages that tech. Plus the potential speed gains from using this tool make it tempting.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2020)

If anyone has both *Neoverb*, and LiquidSonics *Cinematic Rooms Pro*, I would love to know which one of these two reverbs you think sounds more transparent ? 

Thanks.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 3, 2020)

Every time a new verb comes out I demo it with the hopes of something new or different than what I already have. I always A/B it with FF ProR, Valhalla Room, Vallhalla Plate, UberMod and Super Massive (for massive, processed stuff), and NI RC24/48. I always realize I don't need it. The Valhalla stuff gets me all the algo, colored, super long, modulated stuff I want and ProR is the most beautiful transparent, realistic sound (algo wise)...

I'm still in need of convolution..... Spaces 2 soon -


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2020)

Anyone here using Neoverb ? 

Impressions of the Reverb quality ? Transparency ? Smoothness of the Rev. Tails ? ... etc. 

I have Exponential Audio's R4, is this better as far as the Reverb quality is concerned ?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Anyone here using Neoverb ?
> 
> Impressions of the Reverb quality ? Transparency ? Smoothness of the Rev. Tails ? ... etc.
> 
> I have Exponential Audio's R4, is this better as far as the Reverb quality is concerned ?



I've been trying it (sorry, don't have anything by Liquidsonics) and it sounds VERY familiar, because it is Nimbus and R4 combined. I'll probably wait until Ozone 10 is part of MPS and upgrade next year. If I didn't already have Nimbus and R4 I'd be all over this - maybe not for full list price, though.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I've been trying it (sorry, don't have anything by Liquidsonics) and it sounds VERY familiar, because it is Nimbus and R4 combined. I'll probably wait until Ozone 10 is part of MPS and upgrade next year. If I didn't already have Nimbus and R4 I'd be all over this - maybe not for full list price, though.



My price for Neuverb is $99. , which is based on the other iZotope products I own my account. 

So I'm tempted to buy it. I watched some videos, and it does sound good, the additional smart tools it offers are interesting, and could be very handy to have.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 5, 2020)

Most beautiful, transparent sound I've heard from a reverb. Super long reverbs just float in the air. I think I have a $99 price as well so it's high on the list! CPU on an older iMac is not a problem.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> My price for Neuverb is $99. , which is based on the other iZotope products I own my account.
> 
> So I'm tempted to buy it. I watched some videos, and it does sound good, the additional smart tools it offers are interesting, and could be very handy to have.



It can definitely be a time-saver, I think. And also achieve the combination of 2 reverbs more easily/naturally for those not expert in doing so (I'm no expert). I don't believe it's there's anything new that can't already be done for people who own both Nimbus and R4 plus an EQ like Fabfilter or Ozone.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Most beautiful, transparent sound I've heard from a reverb. Super long reverbs just float in the air. I think I have a $99 price as well so it's high on the list! CPU on an older iMac is not a problem.



Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

I just purchased it a few minutes ago


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,

I spent a few minutes using Neuverb, and I can confirm it is a wonderful sounding reverb, the Reverb Assistant is pretty handy to have, and so is the Pre-EQ, and Reverb EQ tools. 

I also find it super cool that I can morph between various types of reverbs to get the sound I'm looking for, it is a more dynamic reverb environment that is able to produce some super cool reverb results, that wouldn't have been possible to achieve if you only used one reverb type per instance of a reverb, usually you would need to blend multiple, different types of reverbs to achieve what one instance of Neuverb can do. Very, very useful indeed. 

I also went a bit overboard, and upgraded my LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms Standard, to the Pro version, that was quite pricy at $200. for the upgrade. I haven't used it yet, but I will shortly. I'm sure I will put it to good use, especially for orchestral/acoustic sources. 

Last month I decided to get a few good mastering plugins. This month, I'm more into upgrading my Reverb tools. So, far I'm very happy with my latest plugin acquisitions.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jneebz (Oct 17, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Most beautiful, transparent sound I've heard from a reverb. Super long reverbs just float in the air. I think I have a $99 price as well so it's high on the list! CPU on an older iMac is not a problem.


Dammit.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Anyone here using Neoverb ?
> 
> Impressions of the Reverb quality ? Transparency ? Smoothness of the Rev. Tails ? ... etc.
> 
> I have Exponential Audio's R4, is this better as far as the Reverb quality is concerned ?



I've been using it for a little bit, it sounds gorgeous. The auto-cut/unmask feature is not only clever, it does a great job. It's a little CPU hungry compared to other algorithmic reverbs but considering it's running 3 engines at the same time it actually seems to scale more or less identically to 3 instances of something else.

I also like the way they incorporated their AI into NV vs other Izotope plugins as well.. You can use autocut and unmask without having to use the _assistant_, something I've been wishing they'd do with Neutron...


----------



## IFM (Oct 18, 2020)

I just did a personal comparison with FF ProR, Valhalla Rooms, Spaces II, and Neoverb. Normally I use Spaces but after that test VR is the winner. It had an noticeable depth and didn't sound flat as did the others (other than Spaces). 

Guess I know which algo verb I'm buying.


----------



## Danny B (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi guys. i just got MUSIC PRODUCtioN suite 4. Are we supposed to use NEOVERB with Nimbus? i can get my reverb to sound good. I am new to this.
danny
words and guitars 
Borderline Delusino Band
[email protected]


----------

